# Workhorse Offers New Odyssey Start-Up Screen Printing Equipment Packages



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Workhorse has been updating, improving, and adding new equipment to its lineup and along with those changes, has recently reconfigured its Odyssey start-up equipment packages. 

The Odyssey packages are all geared to the entry-level professional, not the hobbyist. There’s a package for every budget starting at $2,000 and going up to $10,000. 

One of the most popular Odyssey package is No. 3, which contains a six-station/four-color Odyssey manual press, a 20-inch width compact dryer, a bench-top exposure unit, 16” x 16” flash cure unit, and a washout booth. 

New equipment that is being integrated into a variety of Workhorse’s packages is a new two-color bench model press, a new line of LED exposure units, a mid-size compact dryer, and a new screen drying cabinet. 

Workhorse has a live chat function on its website. When the button is visible, you can click on it and instantly talk to a qualified customer service rep who can answer questions and provide quotes on anything you need. 

Workhorse Products has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the Web site at www.workhorseproducts.com; e-mail to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 Option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305; (602) 437-2305.


----------

